# Spinach Pies



## msmofet (Apr 6, 2009)

Spinach Pies 
 
6 - 10 oz. boxes frozen spinach - thawed and squeezed dry
4 - pkg. feta cheese - crumbled
2 - large onions - chopped fine
Grated Romano cheese - to taste
Grated parmesan cheese - to taste 
Lemon juice - to taste
Hot sauce - to taste
Butter - for brushing
1 or 2 boxes of Phyllo leaves - thawed according to box
 
*(Makes a large batch may be halved)*
 
Thaw and squeeze all the water out of the spinach. Place 3 sticks of butter in a large skillet and add the onion. Just soften the onions no color. Add the feta cheese and about 1/4 lb. each of the Romano and parmesan cheeses to the pan and stir over medium heat to melt. Add enough lemon juice to give it a nice tang. Add hot sauce to taste. Slowly add the spinach to pan and combine thoroughly. Set aside to cool.
 
Cut Phyllo leaves to desired width or length (depending how big you want them. I cut them crosswise into quarters). Place leaves between damp towel to prevent drying out. Remove leaves as needed and recover unused stack.
 
Melt butter and use to brush on each Phyllo leaf (if you don't do this the leaves become very brittle and hard to work with) before placing the filling on. Roll them in any shape you would like. I do triangles or pillows, be sure to close edges or filling will ooze out while browning. Repeat for each Phyllo leaf. Brush tops with a small amount of butter. 
 
Bake in a preheated 450˚ oven for about 3 - 4 minutes or until browned then turn over and repeat.
 
You may freeze. To heat frozen pies: place frozen pies on baking sheet and follow the same directions as above; except add a little extra time


----------



## kadesma (Apr 6, 2009)

This looks wonderful..Great appy idea.
kadesma


----------



## msmofet (Apr 6, 2009)

kadesma said:


> This looks wonderful..Great appy idea.
> kadesma


 thank you. i conjured this recipe up when i was 17 yrs old (a long time ago ). people beg me to make these all the time. when i make these i can't make them quick enough if people are around!! LOL


----------



## Deathbysoup (Apr 20, 2009)

Mmm. Your recipe sounds great . A spanakopita I make is quite similar .


----------



## msmofet (Apr 21, 2009)

Deathbysoup said:


> Mmm. Your recipe sounds great . A spanakopita I make is quite similar .


 thank you. do you make them large for meals, small for an appy or both?

i eat these as a meal by themselves sometimes.


----------



## chithanh119 (Apr 22, 2009)

thank you for information


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi...I also call them spanokapita....it's a Greek hor's dueves(sp)...I make mine in triangles and bundles....they make a wonderful presentation and not too filling before dinner.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 22, 2009)

ella/TO said:


> Hi...I also call them spanokapita....it's a Greek hor's dueves(sp)...I make mine in triangles and bundles....they make a wonderful presentation and not too filling before dinner.


hello. yes i have made them into "pillows" and triangles. i like the triangles better. they are a great veggie side dish or as a veggie meal. the typical spanokapita don't have the lemon in the filling. they are usually served with lemon wedges on the side. i had an Armenian boyfriend who's mom made her version with dough, they were tri-corns open in the middle of the top. and the filling had nutmeg in it. she served them with lemon wedges on the side also. neither version had lemon, Romano or Parmesan cheeses in the filling. so i combined the Greek version made with phyllo i had in a restaurant and her version and added the Italian grated cheese, lemon and hot sauce to the filling in my recipe.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 23, 2009)

I have had terrible luck trying to use phyllo. I think I would do them like my Lebanese friends do, and make them in bread dough.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 23, 2009)

lyndalou said:


> I have had terrible luck trying to use phyllo. I think I would do them like my Lebanese friends do, and make them in bread dough.


the first time i made them i used dough. 
the trick to phyllo leaves is: cut leaves then place stack between waxed paper then place leaves between damp towel and cover to prevent drying out. Remove leaves as needed and recover unused stack. also be sure to follow the prep directions on side of box - (thaw if frozen) and allow to come to room temp.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 24, 2009)

Just as a little aside, spanakopita is Greek for Spinach Pie (loosely translated that is).

I am making a variation that is rolled in phyllo and cut like mini sausage rolls for one of my wedding receptions.  They are always a big hit, specially for summer events, though they go over well at Christmas as well.


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 24, 2009)

I just love spinach so i would definetly love those pies......Yummy!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 25, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Just as a little aside, spanakopita is Greek for Spinach Pie (loosely translated that is).
> 
> I am making a variation that is rolled in phyllo and cut like mini sausage rolls for one of my wedding receptions. They are always a big hit, specially for summer events, though they go over well at Christmas as well.


 hello. thats why i call mine spinach pies and not spanakopita because mine are not the traditional filling. and they sure are a big hit. i make them all year.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 25, 2009)

msmofet said:


> hello. thats why i call mine spinach pies and not spanakopita because mine are not the traditional filling. and they sure are a big hit. i make them all year.



And they sound delicious!  I wasn't meaning anything by my comment.  I was just mentioning that the two terms have become interchangeable.  I am going to try your recipe for sure!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 25, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> And they sound delicious! I wasn't meaning anything by my comment. I was just mentioning that the two terms have become interchangeable. I am going to try your recipe for sure!


hey there. i didn't read anything negitive into your comment. and it was good that you posted it because not everyone knows that. do you put grated cheese and lemon in your filling? i put the lemon inside because i like the crispy, flakey phyllo and lemon on top makes them soggy. 

oh btw sometimes i add a bit of lemon and hot sauce to the brushing butter. that gives them an added layer of flavor.

let me know if you like them and i'd like to try your recipe also if you post it. i love spinach!!


----------



## Deathbysoup (Jun 2, 2009)

msmofet said:


> thank you. do you make them large for meals, small for an appy or both?
> 
> i eat these as a meal by themselves sometimes.



I often make them in a pie plate and cut in triangles. I enjoy them more in a rectangle casserole style dish though for some reason .

I usually have them as an appy but I have found myself eating them for lunch :P


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 2, 2009)

There are many, many variations for Spanakopita - it's all up to personal taste.

FIFTY (yes - 50) years ago my grandmother was making it for us as her most popular "appetizer".  Just spinach, feta cheese, some sauteed onions, & fresh chopped dill for the phyllo-dough filling.  She made them as you would long streusels, & that's the way I also prefer to make them.  No little triangles for me thank you - lol!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 17, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> There are many, many variations for Spanakopita - it's all up to personal taste.
> 
> FIFTY (yes - 50) years ago my grandmother was making it for us as her most popular "appetizer". Just spinach, feta cheese, some sauteed onions, & fresh chopped dill for the phyllo-dough filling. She made them as you would long streusels, & that's the way I also prefer to make them. No little triangles for me thank you - lol!


 the first time i made these using dough because i was new to cooking for myself and phyllo intimidated me. the second time i made these i used phyllo. 3 sheets each buttered and stacked. filled and rolled pillow or bundle style. the suckers must have weighed a pound each LOL one pie hung off the sides of a 9" plate!! but they were gooooooooooooood!! then i saw the store bought ones and knew why i only got 6 out of one box of phyllo!! LOL you learned from your mistakes and this was a yummy one!!

btw my bf at looked like his eyes were gonna pop outta his head when he saw this giant spinach pies. i couldda put a pillow case on the thing.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 26, 2009)

Picture update!!

Butter, onions, feta cheese, romano and parmasan cheeses, lemon juice and hot sauce in pan.








Squeeze out spinach added to pan.








Cut phyllo leaves in 1/2 across the width.
Sandwich between a sheet of waxed paper than a damp kitchen table.








Assembled and ready for the broiler.








Nicely browned under the broiler.


----------



## Thaicooking (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you Msmofet, I'm going to have a weekend party with my family. but I've no idae what to cook.. I like you idea!!


----------



## Thaicooking (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it looks like Indian food "Zomoza". I've had several times, and really love it.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 30, 2009)

Thaicooking said:


> Thank you Msmofet, I'm going to have a weekend party with my family. but I've no idae what to cook.. I like you idea!!


 let me know what you think.


----------

